# Focus Project Y



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

May be too peripheral for this forum; if so please delete. This is an e-road bike with a 250 watt mid-drive motor that weighs less than 12 kg (26 or so pounds) that Focus is considering producing. Interest for us is the technology should be transferable to MTB or cyclocross bikes. In addition to its light weight, the bike is stealth.


----------



## Sharp things (Jun 8, 2017)

You realize this will not end well.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Well, the bike is nice but there is not that much gain.

Motor 2 kg + bottom bracket 1.4 kg + battery 1.3 kg = 4.7 kg

But it's only a 250 Wh battery. In comparison with the 500 Wh of the others it's heavier than Shimano and a bit less than Yamaha, Bosh or Brose.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Sharp things said:


> You realize this will not end well.


Thanks, not one does.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Sharp things said:


> You realize this will not end well.


Why? It's a road bike, it may be be useful as a commuter/beer hauler. Just stop trying to disguise them, not doing anyone any favors.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

life behind bars said:


> beer hauler


Hmmm...


----------

